
Thanks Mozilla Firefox - diminish
This morning I woke up - feeling good for some reason which then I remembered: I had installed Firefox 57 on Ubuntu and Android and experienced the new speed. It may seem a small update in some small open source software but it results in an improvement in the lives of hundreds of millions of people in 1 day.<p>So thanks Mozilla, Firefox and open source software in general.
======
woumn
Unfortunately, the update for Mac doesn't solve the battery usage issue.

~~~
wirddin
Can confirm this. It drains the battery.

------
xcoding
Loving Firefox since 2005 on Windows, Linux. Awesome release.

A bit annoying is crashing on Android while using more than 5 tabs, phone is
completely crashing, have to restart again.

------
MightySCollins
I have been using Nightly for sending time and glad people get to experience
the numerous improvements

~~~
ekr
I've also been using Nightly since about 2 months ago, when I noticed how fast
it became. However, it does have its share of glitches. For instance switching
between tabs with C-S-Tab, doesn't take me to the previous tab, but jumps
seemingly at random (this doesn't always happen but it does happen often
enough to be annoying).

------
kazinator
Looks like complete shit; breaks add-ons.

I reverted back to 56 after 5 minutes of using this garbage release.

~~~
kazinator
Wife has 57 running on her older model laptop (Win7, 32 bit). Just found her
trying to kill firefox because it was too slow; she was dismayed by the
proliferation of multiple firefox.exe processes instead of the usual one. (I
advised about "kill process tree"; seems to have worked).

Faster, my left foot.

Not in any real sense for the everyday user.

Task manager is still your best friend.

To add insult to injury, the "Restart firefox" extension (your other best
friend) is gone.

